
AI Baby Sings to Her 'Godmother' - tyrust
https://www.npr.org/sections/allsongs/2018/12/04/672758884/holly-herndons-ai-baby-sings-to-her-godmother
======
tyrust
Herndon's press release mentioned, but not linked, in the article:
[http://www.hollyherndon.com/godmother-holly-herndon-and-
jlin...](http://www.hollyherndon.com/godmother-holly-herndon-and-jlin-feat-
spawn)

Direct link to track:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc9OjL6Mjqo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc9OjL6Mjqo)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find more technical implementation
details. We can speculate until they surface.

